# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [Pictures]How To Make A Cool Signature Like Mine!

## XaVe

I searched for world of warcraft, and i just took this picture.

1. Save the picture you wanna use in your signature (duh)
2. Open the picture on Photoshop
3. Zoom in so it is easier to work with.

Go to the top of your screen and find the button called "Filter". Now, Find "Render" and press on "Lens Flare ..." 
[IMGL]http://img528.imageshack.us/img528/9436/74684280mb8.jpg[/IMGL]











I places some lens flares on the draenei's sword, and a big explosion in the left upper corner.
[IMGL]http://img516.imageshack.us/img516/6985/92802398ub6.jpg[/IMGL]

























Now, time for the blurred - fast running effect thingy. 
Go to Stylize - Wind... 
[IMGL]http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/916/17914630ao8.jpg[/IMGL]













In this picture it looks ugly :P (my mistake lol)




Now we can write something!  :Big Grin: 
[IMGL]http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/5319/47529798aq5.jpg[/IMGL]

I guess that was it  :Smile:  Have fun everybody. Show me ur results please  :Big Grin:

----------


## Phase228

not much of a true sig Tut u just added Wind and a explosion type thing Good effort though i wish u used a better pic tht wouldve intrigued me more btw =P but idk i guess i could ahem -Rep you
P.S Check ur user cp

----------


## XaVe

> not much of a true sig Tut u just added Wind and a explosion type thing Good effort though i wish u used a better pic tht wouldve intrigued me more btw =P but idk i guess i could ahem -Rep you
> P.S Check ur user cp



Thanks lol  :Big Grin:  Only .. 11 rep from Contributor! WOOTG!!!11!11oneone!11!1

----------


## dued02

ditto from phaze.

----------


## Phase228

> Thanks lol  Only .. 11 rep from Contributor! WOOTG!!!11!11oneone!11!1


=P u almos there buddy keep posting awesome things ^_^ :Wink:

----------


## Wesk.

> =P u almos there buddy keep posting awesome things ^_^


More like start posting beacuse this wasnt awsome imo

----------


## XaVe

> More like start posting beacuse this wasnt awsome imo


Okay. That i did not get. kthxbia

lol migraine please explain :P

----------


## wicked jt

Hes saying this wasnt good.
Is what i got out of it
Basically

----------

